# Does everyone who has a BFP take Gestone?



## lisa46 (May 8, 2010)

Hi, I have been asked to take both cyclogest and gestone.  I was originally I asked to take it everyday but I asked if this was necessary and was then told that given my hormone levels are high, that every other day should be fine.  I don't want to risk anything so wondered if it's usual for everyone to have gestone injections after a BFP?

Lisa


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It depends on your clinic protocol.

Some use gestone, some just cyclogest, some a combination, some none at all of any sort.

I have been on 3 times a day 400mg cyclogest, and am just coming off them in week 12.

I know some girls who have stopped them after the pregnancy test.

It varies so much it is up to your doctor what they feel is best for you to give you the best chance of maintaining a pregnancy.


----------



## lisa46 (May 8, 2010)

Thank you Hopeful Hazel.  The reason I'm asking is that I am feeling dreadful and think it's because I am taking too much progesterone - shots and pessaries.  I feel totally exhausted, headaches and nauseas, but it's got so bad that it's a challenge to move around at all.  I read all of these conditions can be the result of too much progesterone.


----------

